# Zensursula for President!



## frEnzy (2. Juni 2010)

Es ist unglaublich aber so wie es aussieht, versuchen CDU, CSU und FDP gerade Zensursula als Nachfolgerin für Horst Köhler einzuführen.

Köhler-Nachfolge: CSU und FDP stärken von der Leyens Chancen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Zum Glück gibt es bereits Widerstand! Vor allem auch im Netz, ihrem Erzfeind 

Von der Leyen als mögliche Bundespräsidentin: Das Netz mobilisiert gegen "Zensursula" - Politik | STERN.DE


Not my president Budgetversion - Politik - Zensursula, Stasi 2.0 - Netzpolitiker und Co. werden hier fündig (wow, die Jungs waren schnell mit dem Shirt ^^ )

Kann mir irgend jemand erklären, was diese Frau zu bieten hat, was ein Bundespräsident können muss? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die drei genannten Parteien hier versuchen, eine Ja-Sagerin zu etablieren, die leicht zu beeinflussen ist, keine Probleme macht, ihnen nicht dazwischen funkt und gleichzeitig beim Wahlvieh recht beliebt ist.

Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte bei dem Gedanken an unsere Regierung...


----------



## padme (2. Juni 2010)

ich habs schon in einem anderen betrag erwähnt.
bietet das schloss bellevue überhaupt genug zimmer für all die kinder von ursula?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (2. Juni 2010)

@padme 

@topic Mir hat sich grad' der Magen umgedreht. Ich hoffe mal, dass CSU und FPD das nochmal überdenken - sonst muss ich doch über's Auswandern nachdenken.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (2. Juni 2010)

Na da kommt ja was auf uns zu.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Na da kommt ja was auf uns zu.


 

Sieht ganz so aus...  Auf zur Rebellion....!!!

Hoffe die überlegen sich das nochmal....

Gut so das das Netz mobil macht, gibts schon ne Petition zum unterschreiben?


----------



## FloH 31 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich fühl mich zwar auch nicht wohl bei dem Gedanken, dass diese Frau unser Land repräsentieren soll aber eine gute Sache hats doch: Sie hat für die nächsten paar Jahre praktisch nichts mehr zu sagen...

In diesem Sinne: Positiv denken


----------



## Atosch (2. Juni 2010)

Doch hat Sie.
Über Ihren Tisch muss jedes Gesetz und Soie kann die Unterschrift verweigern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Mit Merkel ist schon eien Frau an der Spitze und eine reicht. 
Mal sehen, was die Opposition dazu sagt, aber bringt ja bekanntlich nichts, denn die Mehrheit hat diue Regierung.
Aber vielleicht springen ein paar in der Koalition ab, wenn man Druck macht.


----------



## unterseebotski (2. Juni 2010)

Naja, der äh äh Stoiber äh waräh auchäh äh mal im äh Gesprähch äh. 

Zum Thema Zensursula sag ich nur, obey your president  !



Die wirds nicht, gerade wegen dieser Zensursula-Geschichte.
Den Stasi 2.0-Wolfgang können sie auch nicht nehmen, zu krank.

Tja, wär ich schon 40, würd ich mich aufstellen lassen...


----------



## der_fabi92 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hab den totalen Schock bekommen als ich das gelesen hab..

das ist in meinen Augen wirklich so ziemlich das schlimmste was die unsere Tigerenten-Koalition sich ausdenken konnte.. und Schäuble ist auch nicht wirklich besser, beides konservative, paranoide Ahnungslose. 


Ich unterstütze jeden Widerstand dagegen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

der_fabi92 schrieb:


> Ich hab den totalen Schock bekommen als ich das gelesen hab..
> 
> das ist in meinen Augen wirklich so ziemlich das schlimmste was die unsere Tigerenten-Koalition sich ausdenken konnte.. und Schäuble ist auch nicht wirklich besser, beides konservative, paranoide Ahnungslose.
> 
> ...


 

Und ich bin der erste der sich dir anschließt....


----------



## Menthe (2. Juni 2010)

Und ich der zweite 

So jemanden als Präsidenten kann sich echt nur unsere Regierung ausdenken *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Aequitas (2. Juni 2010)

Und jetzt sinds schon drei!!!


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

Na toll....


----------



## butter_milch (2. Juni 2010)

#4 meldet sich zum Dienst.

Als ich es auf SPON gelesen habe wurde mir kurz schlecht. Allein der Gedanke, dass diese Frau Bundespräsidentin werden könnte, ist grauenhaft.

Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Keiner der "Kandidaten" hat es drauf. Ich hoffe dass wir das kleinste Übel abbekommen.

http://pcgameshardware.3dsupply.de/products/787-not-my-president/

Habe es mir gerade gekauft


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

> Aber um ehrlich zu sein: Keiner der "Kandidaten" hat es drauf. Ich hoffe dass wir das kleinste Übel abbekommen.


 

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr....


Stellt die Opposition keinen auf?


----------



## totovo (2. Juni 2010)

Ich wusste ja das diese Regierung nichts produktives zusammen bekommt, aber das grenzt ja schon an vergewalltigung der gesammten deutschen Bevölkerung! 

Ich denke da hat der Menschenrechtsgerichtshof in Denhag nen Wörtchen mit zu reden, wenn ein ganzes Land unter den Schirm einer konservativen, verblendeten und kontrollwütigen Stigse gestellt wird 

Schäuble ist noch schlimmer, meiner Meinung nach!

aber der Gedanke das diese Person zusammen mit unserer Witzfigur von Außenminister unser Land representieren soll, neeeee...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Stellt die Opposition keinen auf?


 
Was soll das bringen?
Der wird eh nicht gewählt, weil die Koalition die Merhheit hat und die Mehrheit entscheidet nun mal.
Solange die von ihrer Fraktion einbeschwört werden, gibts auch keine Ausreißer.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

> Was soll das bringen?
> Der wird eh nicht gewählt, weil die Koalition die Merhheit hat und die Mehrheit entscheidet nun mal.
> Solange die von ihrer Fraktion einbeschwört werden, gibts auch keine Ausreißer.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Nur noch ein landesweiter Generalstreik in Verbindung mit 80 Millionen Demonstranten kann das verhindern.


----------



## frEnzy (2. Juni 2010)

Das Problem daran ist ja, dass ein Großteil der Deutschen sie angeblich ja mögen. Die finden die von der Leyen ganz super! Die ist ja auch supi! Sie hat sich für Zensur stark gemacht und möchte die Arbeitspflicht wieder einführen. Wann gabs die das letzte mal? Bei den Nazis? Ich bin mir da gerade nicht so sicher... Egal, Zensur und Arbeitspflicht sind schon mal zwei Dinge, die unvereinbar sind mit dem Amt des Bundespräsidenten. Der muss so neutral sein wie möglich, der muss die Regierung zurecht weisen können. Und jetzt stellt euch mal die Ursula am Rednerpult vor, wie sie schimpft, trampelt und meckert: Da lachen sich doch alle kaputt!! Köhler hatte wenigstens den Durchblick und hat sich getraut auch mal unangenehme Wahrheiten zu sagen, wie jetzt direkt vor seinem Rücktritt. Eine so beratungsresistente Schachtel wie die Leyen sehe ich einfach nicht auf dem Platz. Was qualifiziert sie denn dazu?


----------



## SmOOthr3D (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn die Frau OMFG 

Nicht als "el Presidente" geeignet, eindeutig nicht als Repräsentantin für diese Amt geeignet.

ICh glaube da blüht uns noch was


----------



## Bääängel (2. Juni 2010)

Die News in Ehren, aber gehört das wirklich in die User News Rubrik, die wie ich denke doch eher für Hardware News gedacht ist? Gehört doch eher ins Politik Unterforum.


@Topic
Ich kann mich vielen nur anschließen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein Überblick über ihr Politik-BlaBla.... 

Ursula von der Leyen ? Wikipedia


----------



## Hartgas99 (2. Juni 2010)

ja, man möchte sich das kaum vorstellen....

Aber wirklich viel realistische Alternativen fallen mir auch nicht ein. Ich find's in der Hinsicht etwas schade, dass Köhler das Handtuch geschmissen hat.

Evt. könnte es auch Norbert Lammert machen, war ja zumindest zwischendurch auch in der Spekulationsdebatte.

Bin gespannt was bei der Diskusion letztendlich rauskommt......


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn es soweit kommt gehe ich auf die Barrikaden!


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

Stellt euch mal vor es kommt soweit...

Was denkt ihr müssen sich dann ihre Kinder in der Schule wohl anhören müssen von den ganzen Zockern?


----------



## Jakob (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe die Demonstranten finden sich.
Warum bitte musste Horst Köhler denn zurücktreten?
(Das ist eine rethorische Frage ich will keine Antwort)
Warum bitte grade van der Leyen?
Ich hoffe sie vergisst mal schnell ihre ganze Wenn-nicht-Zensur-dann-Massengewalt-Spielchen



> Was denkt ihr müssen sich dann ihre Kinder in der Schule wohl anhören  müssen von den ganzen Zockern?


Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, das die Kinder wie alt sie auch sind zocken werden oder schon sowieso zocken.


----------



## Jami (2. Juni 2010)

Schäuble, Ursula, Schavan, Stoiber... Hilfe

Traurig dass es soweit kommen musste. Köhler war wenigstens ein ehrlicher Mann.



Jakob schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, das die Kinder wie alt sie auch sind  zocken werden oder schon sowieso zocken.



Fehlanzeige, sie hat mal im Interview gesagt, dass sie keinen Fernseher haben und am Pc keine Spiele laufen,  sowieso gibt es nur einen für alle, und erst die großen dürfen ein bisschen ins kontrollierte Inet.


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2010)

als ich heute Morgen am Kiosk diese Schlagzeilen gelesen habe, bekam ich einen Spontanen Brechreiz!

Oh ich seh das schon, die würde alles unterschreiben was das Grundgesetz aus hebelt^^


@frEnzy zu Köhler ->

YouTube - Pispers 2004 Köhler und das Haushaltsloch 1990


----------



## labernet (2. Juni 2010)

glaub auch der bundestagspräsident lammert ist im gespräch, welcher (mMn) noch der erträglichste ist und denk ich auch mal dass er keinen schlechten job machen würde.

das mit dem "letzten wort" wird doch recht überbewertet. in erster linie ist der bundespräsident ein repräsentant unseres staates und nimmt nur diese aufgaben wahr. Horst Köhler konnte durch das, dass er parteilos war, die gesetze nochmal überdenken und evtl die unterschrift verweigern. ein kandidat von cdu/csu oder fdp hingegen hat die partei hinter sich, die bei sowas wohl eher ungemütlich werden könnte.

my 2cents


----------



## Jakob (2. Juni 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Fehlanzeige, sie hat mal im Interview gesagt, dass sie keinen Fernseher haben und am Pc keine Spiele laufen,  sowieso gibt es nur einen für alle, und erst die großen dürfen ein bisschen ins kontrollierte Inet.


Duglaubst doch nicht, dass die Eltern der meisten Jugendlichen wissen was sie wirklich am PC machen.
Wenn ihre Kinder diese Sperren nicht schon geknackt haben, dann ist mit ihnen echt etwas nicht in Ordnung


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2010)

Vorhin lief iegendwas im Radio, von wegen Frau und Präsident. Da hab ich noch nicht an was übles gedacht.

UND JETZT?!?!? 

Da müssen Unterschriftenlisten her, da muss demonstriert werden, so eine *piep* darf niemals Bundespräsidentin werden!!!!

@ Köhler: Der war auch nicht ohne. Immerhin kam er aus der Bankenwelt, er war Chef des IWF oder sowas in der Art. Deswegen hat er auch die ganzen Banken/Euro/Griechenland-Rettungsschirme durchgewinkt. Nachdem er dies alles getan hatte, wurde er abgesägt.
So einfach geht das Spiel. Aufgabe erledigt, nutzlos für die wahren Eliten, nächster Kandidat


----------



## nulchking (2. Juni 2010)

Schäuble for Präsident ^^
Wir könnten ja auch einen Kandidaten vorschlagen, wie wäre es denn mit quanti?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Oder wenn sich die Kinder nur Bibelzitate durchlesen. 

Wer ist eigentlich für Lothar Matthäus als Präsident?
Schlimmer ist der auch nicht.


----------



## zcei (2. Juni 2010)

Tja ich meinte auch schon zu meinem Dad, dass wir dann wohl oder übel auswandern möchten.

Ok, nen Westerwave kann ich vertragen, ne kontrollwütige (damals noch) Familienministerin geht meinetwegen auch gerade eben noch klar.

Aber SO eine Bundespräsidentin? bitte nicht 

Das ist ein ganz klarer Fall für die Kanzler-Kantine (Youtube)
"Wird doch alles Gutti"


----------



## Rotax (2. Juni 2010)

Stefan Raab wird neuer Präsident.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juni 2010)

Och, wieso, ihr letztes größeres politisches Projekt war doch das Scheitern eines verfassungswidrigen Gesetzes zur Internetzensur, die Dame ist doch geradezu prädestiniert dafür die Bananenrepublik Deutschland als neue Präsidentin der leeren Worte zu representieren, da freut sich die Merkel: Kontinuität im Amt ist halt was feines, der Köhler hat auch immer brav das Maul gehalten und (fast) alles unterschrieben was ihm Merkel so vorgelegt hat, die Leyenministerin wird da auch mit herausragender Passivität und Unterwürfigkeit unter ihre Parteichefin im Schloss Bellevue auffallen, mehr als bei den Bürgen anzubandeln und grenzdebil in die Kameras zu grinsen hat der Bundeshorst ja auch net gemacht und war beliebt wie Eis am Stiel.


----------



## Sheeep (2. Juni 2010)

Naja, damit wäre sie immerhin aus der Regierung raus, dann ist nichts mehr mit "tollen" Gesetzvorschlägen....


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Och, wieso, ihr letztes größeres politisches Projekt war doch das Scheitern eines verfassungswidrigen Gesetzes zur Internetzensur, die Dame ist doch geradezu prädestiniert dafür die Bananenrepublik Deutschland als neue Präsidentin der leeren Worte zu representieren, da freut sich die Merkel: Kontinuität im Amt ist halt was feines, der Köhler hat auch immer brav das Maul gehalten und (fast) alles unterschrieben was ihm Merkel so vorgelegt hat, die Leyenministerin wird da auch mit herausragender Passivität und Unterwürfigkeit unter ihre Parteichefin im Schloss Bellevue auffallen, mehr als bei den Bürgen anzubandeln und grenzdebil in die Kameras zu grinsen hat der Bundeshorst ja auch net gemacht und war beliebt wie Eis am Stiel.




/sign

Alleine die Idee, das die Frau, die mit der Internet-Zensur etwas verfassungswiderrechtliches geschaffen hat, jetzt DIESES Amt bekleiden soll, ist doch schon absolut bescheuert


----------



## Rolk (2. Juni 2010)

Da muss man sich fragen wie viel schlimmer es noch kommen kann. 

Jetzt musste ich im Radio einen Vorschlag aus Bayern hören: Stoiber.


----------



## iGreggy (2. Juni 2010)

Ja ja, mit Deutschland geht es bergab


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Da muss man sich fragen wie viel schlimmer es noch kommen kann.
> 
> Jetzt musste ich im Radio einen Vorschlag aus Bayern hören: Stoiber.



Naja, über Stoiber kann man denken was man will, und er ist sicher nen A..... Was man aber ihm zugute halten muss ist das er immer die Zügel fest in der Hand hatte und dabei geholfen hat aus Bayern was zu machen. So sollte man auch nicht sein. Er hat sich halt von keinem den Mund verbieten lassen und das gesagt was er denkt und hat halt auf alle anderen nen dicken Haufen gesetzt, solange es für Bayern von Vorteil war.


----------



## KOF328 (2. Juni 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich im Radio einen Vorschlag aus Bayern hören: Stoiber.





Weniger Arbeit, mehr Gewalt


----------



## thysol (2. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit Merkel ist schon eien Frau an der Spitze und eine reicht.



Also davon wuerde ich dass jetzt nich abhaengig machen.


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2010)

Wieso nicht?

Das Merkelferkel ist doch schon schlimm genug! Jetzt auch noch die Leyen-, äh pardon, Laienministerin als Staatsoberhaupt, na gute Nacht. Zwei Weiber, die keine Ahnung von Politik und Geld haben führen Deutschland durch die Wirtschaftskrise

Zur Erinnerung, Merkelferkel ist Physikerin, keine Wirtschaftsweise, und Leyen zeichnet sich durch hohe Fruchtbarkeit aus, mehr nicht.


----------



## strider11f (2. Juni 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Kann mir irgend jemand erklären, was diese Frau zu bieten hat, was ein Bundespräsident können muss? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die drei genannten Parteien hier versuchen, eine Ja-Sagerin zu etablieren, die leicht zu beeinflussen ist, keine Probleme macht, ihnen nicht dazwischen funkt und gleichzeitig beim Wahlvieh recht beliebt ist.




Ganz einfach: Sie ist über 40, hat die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit und ist 
wahrscheinlich der deutschen Sprache in Wort und Schrift mächtig. Mehr kann sie nicht und mehr wird von einem Bundespräsidenten defacto auch nicht erwartet. Selbstverständlich möchte Angie eine "Ja-Sagerin" an der Stelle und die wird sie auch bekommen. Im Endeffekt ist das die endgültige Bankrotterklärung der deutschen Demokratie gegenüber dem Parteienstaat.

Andererseits kann uns Zensursula auch nicht mehr mit hirnlosen Gesetzentwürfen nerven wenn sie ersteinmal Bundespräsidentin ist. Vllt. ist das ja ein guter Grund sie auf den Posten zu wünschen....


----------



## -Philipp- (2. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?
> und Leyen zeichnet sich durch hohe Fruchtbarkeit aus, mehr nicht.



Naja, wenn man son Stall zu Hause hat lohnt sich eine Erhöhung des Kindergeldes wenigstens


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2010)

-Philipp- schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man son Stall zu Hause hat lohnt sich eine Erhöhung des Kindergeldes wenigstens




You made my day


----------



## Zlicer (2. Juni 2010)

Sollte es soweit komme, wander ich in mein Traumland Italien aus!!!! 
Wer hat sich den diesen Müll wieder ausgedacht? (Rethorische Frage)

Sollte sie zwar wider erwarten Bundespräsidentin werden, haben wir zwar Ruhe vor ihren geistig schwachsinnigen Gesetzesentwürfen, doch dürfen wir uns dann darüber freuen welchen Gesetzen sie dann freie Bahn gibt......

Ich sag schon mal Tschüss deutscher Demokratiestaat

greetz Zlicer


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich im Radio einen Vorschlag aus Bayern hören: Stoiber.


 
Lieber Stoiber als Leyen. 



thysol schrieb:


> Also davon wuerde ich dass jetzt nich abhaengig machen.


 
wieso nicht?
Willst du etwas, dass die gesamt Welt Deutschland von *den beiden* geführt wird?  
Merkel ist ja schon schlimm, aber von der Leyen ist doch nicht tragbar.
Der einzige Vorteil als Präsident ist nur, dass sie dann nichts mehr beschließen kann.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

Quanti wie war die eine Studie da zu Beförderungen?

Ab nem gewissen Bereich werden die unfähigen Leute schneller befördert als die fähigen, damit se nemme so viel scheise bauen können und die Leute nicht mehr von der Arbeit abhalten 

Ist jetzt kein Witz, ist das Ergebnis einer angesehenen Studie


----------



## poiu (2. Juni 2010)

du meinst das Peter Prinzip?

Das Peter-Prinzip oder: Die Hierarchie der Unfähigen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juni 2010)

Jep, mal abwarten wohin Roland Koch befördert wird.


----------



## strider11f (2. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, mal abwarten wohin Roland Koch befördert wird.



EZB Chef?


----------



## Skysnake (2. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> du meinst das Peter Prinzip?
> 
> Das Peter-Prinzip oder: Die Hierarchie der Unfähigen



Ja so mehr oder weniger das, nur dass das Ergebnis war, das bereits unfähige Leute sobald sie in einer gewissen Position sind immer schneller befördert werden


----------



## Blackrabbit (3. Juni 2010)

Oje Armes Deutschland,

es geht mit dir jetzt erst recht bergab.

Laut Nachrichten: In einer Repräsentativen Umfrage sind 34% für von der Leyen!!

HMMM ..... Könntet ihr die mir mal bitte vorstellen? das ich denen gewaltig in den popo hauen kann!!!

Wenn die die Macht in D bekommt isses vorbei und wir gehen nur noch für den Staat arbeiten, achso entschuldigung tun wir ja eh schon...

Deutschland es ist zum mit deiner Politik, haben alle keine ahnung vom leben und davon verdammt viel!!

So Long

Blackrabbit


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juni 2010)

Tja so ist das, Deutschland ist arm ich glaube ich hau irgendwann ab nach Östereich oder so.......


----------



## labernet (3. Juni 2010)

Was mich irgendwie an der Ursula von der Laien (kein Verschreiber ! ) richtig stört, ist die scheinheilige Fasade ihrer Person gekoppelt mit der Inkompetenz, welches sie des öfterens gezeigt hat.

Gut, einige Dinge hat sie durchgesetzt, welche doch recht gut waren (verbesserte Kinderbetreuung, Elterngeld), aber genauso recht bescheuerte Entscheidungen (die wohl bekannteste: STOP!).


----------



## Sulo101 (3. Juni 2010)

Die Innenpolitik hier verkommt bald zur völligen Parodie... 
Deutschland geht unter, wenn man jetzt schon so Vollversager als Staatsoberhaupt aufstellen lassen will. Ein undemokratischeres System geht ja kaum noch, der Bundespräsident ist hier sowieso nur ein Parteienpräsident. Deshalb können die Regierungsparteien sich die ganze Bundesversammlung dorthin schieben, wo kein Licht scheint.


----------



## miLchi211 (3. Juni 2010)

miLchi211 4 president!!111einseinself


----------



## Folterknecht (3. Juni 2010)

Zlicer schrieb:


> Sollte es soweit komme, wander ich in mein Traumland Italien aus!!!!
> Wer hat sich den diesen Müll wieder ausgedacht? (Rethorische Frage)
> 
> Sollte sie zwar wider erwarten Bundespräsidentin werden, haben wir zwar Ruhe vor ihren geistig schwachsinnigen Gesetzesentwürfen, doch dürfen wir uns dann darüber freuen welchen Gesetzen sie dann freie Bahn gibt......
> ...



Klar doch! Tausche Merkel, Westerwelle und von der Leyen gegen Berlusconie und ital. Verhältnisse ...  ... da hat aber einer kräftig mit gedacht (vom Regen in die Traufe)! In einer Beziehung hast Du natürlich recht, noch haben wir es nicht ganz bis zu südeuropäischen Verhältnissen geschafft, da nimmst Du natürlich ne Abkürzung von ein paar Jahren und kommst dann irgendwann "berlusconiesiert" wieder zurück nach D.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## wubroha (3. Juni 2010)

Endlich mal Frauenüberschuß,wenn auch an den falschen Stellen


----------



## ole88 (3. Juni 2010)

warum habt ihr alle so ne ******* gewählt wie wahltag war? selbst schuld das cdu fdp immer noch regieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2010)

Hier gehts wohl eher ums wegloben, sprich die Zensursula irgendwo an eine Position zu bringen, die gut ausschaut und an der sie möglichst keinen Schaden anrichten kann...

Auf Telepolis gibts einen bitterbösen Artikel zu dieser Person...

PS: das Köhler zurückgetreten ist, könnte am Euro Rettungspaket liegen.
Das kann er natürlich nicht allzu laut sagen, das würd den Euro dann nämlich ganz ruinieren.


----------



## SmileMonster (3. Juni 2010)

Ich frag mich wie sone psychisch kranke Person, die so massiv in den 80igern kleben geblieben ist eine Führungspersönlichkeit darstellen soll. Wenn die es schafft werden dann eigendlich alle Killerspielspieler (dämliches Wort), und alle Rauschmittelkonsumenten an die Wand gestellt?? Wenn man der zuhört, könnt man das denken. Wird dann wohl bald ziemlich leer in Deutschland lol
MfG Smile


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2010)

So hart würd ichs nicht sagen, würd eher sagen, dass sie eine verplante, völlig verwöhnte Persönlichkeit ist, die absolut keinen Plan von der Realität hat.


----------



## frEnzy (3. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auf Telepolis gibts einen bitterbösen Artikel zu dieser Person...


 
Besser kann man es nicht schreiben!! Ein grandioser Fund


----------



## Amigo (3. Juni 2010)

Ursula, die Schande aller in Deutschland lebenden Mütter und geschändeten Kinder!
Dass sie sich als siebenfache Mutter für ein Zensursystem, (*welches unter dem Deckmantel zur Bekämpfung von Kinderpornographie eingeführt werden sollte*) stark macht, einfach unfassbar! 
Wär ich ihr Sohn, ich hätte mich lautstark an die Presse gewandt! Es wär mir egal, wie es um meine sichere Zukunft gestanden hätte! 

Ich bleib dabei: Seh ich sie mal eines Tages irgendwo: Ich r**z ihr in die Fresse, aber so was von... die würde sich wundern! 

Zum Glück wissen wir worum es bei der Stopschildsache ging, wir haben es teils verinnerlicht, aber der große Rest unserer Mitbürger hat das weder mitbekommen, noch verstanden oder einfach wieder vergessen! 

Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, zum Glück vergisst das Netz nicht!

In dem Sinne: Piraten Ahoi!
Wer hier wie ich gegen Sie meckert, bitte an die letzte Wahl zurück denken ob ihr nicht auch eine Teilschuld zu tragen habt.

Wie dem auch sei, sie gehört nicht in dieses Amt, nie und nimmer!


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2010)

Gut das ich SPD und Grüne gewählt hab mit Erst- und Zweitstimme, obwohl ich es schon bereue nicht Die Linke gewählt zu haben, mit beiden stimmen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So hart würd ichs nicht sagen, würd eher sagen, dass sie eine verplante, völlig verwöhnte Persönlichkeit ist, die absolut keinen Plan von der Realität hat.


So kann man das durchaus stehen lassen, erinnert mich wirklich schwer an meine damalige Deutschlehrerin, die hat auch immer losgeschwurbelt und wollte offensichtlich intellektuell wirken, aber abseits von Fachdiskussionen (naja, gut, da hat sie der Fr. v.d. Leyen was voraus - Kompetenz in ihrem Fachgebiet) hat man gemerkt, dass da doch einiges auch an teils Allgemeinwissen und logischem Denkvermögen fehlte, innerhalb von nicht mal der Hälfte der 3 Jahre Oberstufe habe ich jedweden Respekt vor der Dame damals verloren ..... unsere Ex-Familienministerin war schon bei mir mit ihrer *Wort ausleih*fehlkonzipierten "Akademikerinnenwurfprämie" (V. Pispers) unten durch, dem Fass den Boden ausgeschlagen hat aber ihr sog. "Zugangserschwernisgesetz" letztes Jahr, das jeden mit einem Rest Kompetenz in Sachen Internet/Netzwerk vollkommen zu Recht auf die Barrikaden getrieben und für einen bis dato einmaligen außerparlamentarischen Oppositions-Sturm gesorgt hatte, da nebst der Untauglichkeit in der eigentlichen Praxis hinterrücks eine verfassungsfeindliche, restsstaatlich nicht einmal überprüfbare Zensurinfrastruktur in Form einer Unterabteilung des BKA eingeführt werden sollte.


Andererseits: Allzu rosig sieht es auch bei den anderen "Kandidaten" für dieses Amt nebst der Fr. v.d. Leyen nicht aus .... alleine unser Finanzminister mit seiner sehr eigentümlichen Interpretation des Grundgesetzes + seines "doppeltem Boden im Rolli" wo gerne schon mal "Schmiergeld drin verschwunden ist" (ist glaube ich auch V. Pispers, bin mir grad 'net sicher) ...... da könnte man gleich bei RTL (oder bei den ÖRR, "gehört" ja irgendwo den Politikern, siehe Kochs [er ist weg \o/] Absägerei vom Brender >_<) 'ne Castingschau über die Bühne ziehen, könnte mehr bei rumkommen. Das kleinste Übel dürfte noch der jetzige Bundestagspräsident Lammert sein. :-/


EDIT: Jetzt habe ich mir den Telepolis Artikel doch mal durchgelesen: Wow, ich habe die Frau fast so eingeschätzt wie sie wirklich ist, und das ohne je irgendwas Richtung Biografie mal gelesen zu haben. Ich hatte schon angenommen, dass sie als Tochter aus einflussreichem, politischem Hause es "einfach" hatte, aber so was .... bei dem "Lebensweg" wundert es mich wirklich nicht dass die von Tuten und Blasen (wer hat sich diese Phrase nur ausgedacht? Stammt wohl aus ner anderen Zeit xD) keine Ahnung hat.

Zensursula 4 president! >_<


----------



## poiu (3. Juni 2010)

labernet schrieb:


> Gut, einige Dinge hat sie durchgesetzt, welche doch recht gut waren (verbesserte Kinderbetreuung, Elterngeld)



na ja diese sind aber auch nicht unumstritten.

dazu fällt mir mal wieder der Pispers ein 

YouTube - Volker Pispers - Zensursula


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Gut das ich SPD und Grüne gewählt hab mit Erst- und Zweitstimme, obwohl ich es schon bereue nicht Die Linke gewählt zu haben, mit beiden stimmen.


Die SPD kannste net wählen, weil die zu dicke mit der Industrie sind, siehe Schrödi mit seinen Kumpels. 

Die Grünen, naja, ich find gut das es sie gibt, weil sie wirklich gutes tun und ein Bewusstsein für Naturschutz geweckt haben und erhalten, was wirklich wichtig ist, und davor zieh ich den Hut, auf der anderen Seite besteht die Partei zu 50% aus verblendeten Aktivisten die es immer übertreiben müssenund die Verhältnismäßigkeiten nicht schaffen einzuhalten und daher über Ziel hinausschiesen und die anderen 50% haben eigentlich damit garnix mehr am Hut und gehen in die Schrödi Schiene 

Die Linken sind aber die schelchteste Alternative. Eine wirklich kommunistische PArtei, die am liebsten hier gleich den Kommunismus einführen würde kann man einfach nicht akzeptieren. Entweder man ist für das Grundgesetz oder für die Linken, aber beides zusammen geht nicht. Egal ob Links oder Rechts, beide dürfen nie ne Option sein, und es ist traurig das sich hinter scheinheiligkeiten so viel verschleiern lässt und die Leute drauf reinfallen. Leider hat man aus der Vergangenheit wohl noch immer nicht genug gelernt.  Die Linken sind wirklich sehr sehr sehr kritisch zu sehen. Hört man sich manche Sachen an, dann kann man nur eins sagen JUCHHE DDR2.0 wir kommen, und das kann und darf nicht sein.

Naja, von der FDP bin ich maßlos enttäuscht und nochmla meine Stimme werden sie nicht bekommen. Sie hatten jetzt echt Chancen alles mal in Gang zu bringen und sich für Wirtschaftspolitik einzusetzen, auf das mal ENDLICH das SCHEIS Steuerrecht komplett neu aufgesetzt wird, die Normalverdiener entlastet werden und die Spitzenverdiener auch "entlastet" werden, dafür aber ENDLICH mal die ganzen Ich rechne mich arm Möglichkeiten entfernt werden, wodurch die Spitzenverdiener ab 500.000 endlich wieder Steuern zahlen und nicht wie aktuell einfach garnichts, weil se sich armrechnen. 

Naja bleibt noch die CDU/CSU. Die CDU kannste wirklich in der Pfeife rauchen inzwischen.Merkel hatte in Rot/Schwarz keinen super Job gemacht aber es war so naja, mit der SPD zusammen auch nicht unbedingt einfach, da andere Vorstellungen. Hat man ja noch akzeptiert. Was jetzt in der CDU abgeht kannste nemme vertreten. Schön und gut das sie die Politik der ruhigen Hand fährt, ist auch nicht immer schlecht, aber das sie sich so ins Bochshorn jagen lässt und überall einknickt ist echt nen FAIL! Ich hatte wirklich gehofft das sie grad mit der FDP, die halt großteils Realisten sind (hatte ich gedacht bisher...) mal tacheles redet und sagt Leute wir sind stehend KO wir müssen vieles Ändern und das wir die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht lustig, danach stehen wir aber wie der Phönix aus der Asche wieder auf. 

Aber was kam? Finanzkrise-> eingeknickt Zahleman, Wirtschaftskrise -> eingeknickt Zahleman, etc.

Ne Schande das die nen Dr. in Physik hat  Da sollte man sich mehr Bezug zur Realität und Wahrheit erhoffen

DAs Problem ist einfach die ganzen Parteien sind auf Länderebene in den Landtagen noch ganz ok, aber auf Bundesebene gibts einfach NUR NOCH ein Verein aus Schmarozern die man aber dank Wahllisten auch nicht wegbekomm  Die haben die Macht und geben sie auch nicht mehr her, obwohl se durch alle Parteigrenzen aus dem Bundestag geschmissen gehören, weil für das VOLK arbeitet da keiner mehr und das schon sehr lange. Die sollten sich echt mal nen Beispiel an den Landtagen nehmen, die mehr oder weniger Erfolgreich versuchen wirklich was für ihr Land zu tun!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Juni 2010)

Von der Leyens Chancen brökeln. Christian Wulff ist neuer Favorit:


> Von der Leyen werde "mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit" nicht die Nachfolge des zurückgetretenen Bundespräsidenten Horst Köhler antreten, meldet die Nachrichtenagentur AFP unter Berufung aus Unionskreisen. Einige Unionspolitiker hatten Vorbehalte gegen von der Leyen geäußert. Nach Informationen der Deutschen Presseagentur hat inzwischen der niedersächsische Ministerpräsident Christian Wulff beste Chancen, neues Staatsoberhaupt zu werden.
> Quelle: Merkel sucht den Bundespräsidenten: Von der Leyens Chancen sinken - n-tv.de


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

Wulff???

Ähm ok, sicher besser als Zensursula, aber irgendwie kommt mir bei dem Namen auch der Kaffee wieder hoch. Ich kann mir aber nicht erinnern warum ich da so Bauchweh bei dem Namen bekomm.


----------



## padme (3. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, von der FDP bin ich maßlos enttäuscht und nochmla meine Stimme werden sie nicht bekommen. Sie hatten jetzt echt Chancen alles mal in Gang zu bringen und sich für Wirtschaftspolitik einzusetzen, auf das mal ENDLICH das SCHEIS Steuerrecht komplett neu aufgesetzt wird, die Normalverdiener entlastet werden und die Spitzenverdiener auch "entlastet" werden, dafür aber ENDLICH mal die ganzen Ich rechne mich arm Möglichkeiten entfernt werden, wodurch die Spitzenverdiener ab 500.000 endlich wieder Steuern zahlen und nicht wie aktuell einfach garnichts, weil se sich armrechnen.



also meinen aha-effekt mit der fdp hatte ich 1998, als die fdp nach jahren in der regierung, sich plötzlich in der opposition wiedergefunden hat, und auf einmal alles das kritisiert hat, wofür sie selbst jahrelang zeit hatten dieses zu ändern, aber dafür dann lieber der spd die schuld gegeben haben, die ja nun grade erst in die regierung gekommen sind, und noch gar nicht wirklich etwas ändern konnten, dass die fdp über jahre hat schlüren lassen.
ich weiss so sind alle parteien, erst dann nach veränderung rufen, wenn sie in der opposition sind...
schönen gruss


----------



## herethic (3. Juni 2010)

Köhler-Nachfolge: Von der Leyen aus dem Rennen | tagesschau.de


----------



## boss3D (3. Juni 2010)

Zu geil ... 


> Auch über Twitter wird fröhlich gegen von der Leyen gezwitschert. *Ein  Nutzer fragt über den Kurzmeldungsdienst, wie man in Österreich  politisches Asyl beantragen könne.*


_Quelle_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte an der Stelle alle hier auch mal dazu motivieren an der n-tv-Umfrage teilzunehmen ob Zensursula unser BundesPräsi werden soll ..... ab und zu finden diese Umfragen von deren Website ja mal den Weg in die Nachrichtensendungen, wenn da von 90%+ Ablehnung in einer Umfrage die Rede sein wird könnte man eventuell so einen kleinen Beitrag dazu beisteuern das dieses Unheil uns erspart bleibt.  

Merkel sucht den Bundespräsidenten: Von der Leyens Chancen sinken - n-tv.de


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2010)

Gleich mal mitabgestimmt Danke für den Link

Aktuell 31% für sie, 69% gegen sie


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

69%+1 Stimme gegen sie


----------



## Luigi93 (3. Juni 2010)

Hab auch mal gleich gegen sie gestimmt .


----------



## Amigo (3. Juni 2010)

Gegen Zensursula!


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Juni 2010)

Viva la Revolution!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juni 2010)

Interessant .... die Meldung samt Umfrage wurde entfernt. xD


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Juni 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Interessant .... die Meldung samt Umfrage wurde entfernt. xD


Weil scheinbar feststeht wer es wird:



> Entscheidung ist gefallen
> *Wulff soll Köhler beerben*
> 
> Niedersachsens Ministerpräsident Christian Wulff (CDU) soll neuer Bundespräsident werden. Die Entscheidung sei endgültig für den 50-Jährigen gefallen, heißt es aus Koalitionskreisen in Berlin. Erst am Abend dürfte Kanzlerin Merkel (CDU) den Unions-Ministerpräsidenten die Personalie abschließend präsentieren und dann die Öffentlichkeit davon in Kenntnis setzen.
> Quelle: Entscheidung ist gefallen: Wulff soll Köhler beerben - n-tv.de


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

Doch die Umfrage gibts noch, allerdings tut sich an den Werten nichts:

Umfragen - n-tv.de


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Juni 2010)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Weil scheinbar feststeht wer es wird:




Wenn das wahr ist, dann gibt es doch einen Gott. Und er ist barmherzig.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Juni 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> warum habt ihr alle so ne ******* gewählt wie wahltag war? selbst schuld das cdu fdp immer noch regieren


Tja, wenn willst den sonst wählen? Die kommunistischen Linken (ein Glück das die hier in NRW aus dem Rennen sind) oder die NPD?
Und auch so Parteien wie Piraten kann man nicht wirklich wählen, weil die zwar gute Ideen haben, aber keinen Plan wie man es Finanzieren soll, und wenn ich höre das die z.B. Patente und das Urheberrecht schwächen wollen, kommts mir auch hoch. Da bleib ich doch lieber bei den 4 Großen, da gibts zwar keine Wunder dafür auch keine totalen Katastrophen oder Extremismus



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die SPD kannste net wählen, weil die zu dicke mit der Industrie sind, siehe Schrödi mit seinen Kumpels.
> 
> Die Grünen, naja, ich find gut das es sie gibt, weil sie wirklich gutes tun und ein Bewusstsein für Naturschutz geweckt haben und erhalten, was wirklich wichtig ist, und davor zieh ich den Hut, auf der anderen Seite besteht die Partei zu 50% aus verblendeten Aktivisten die es immer übertreiben müssenund die Verhältnismäßigkeiten nicht schaffen einzuhalten und daher über Ziel hinausschiesen und die anderen 50% haben eigentlich damit garnix mehr am Hut und gehen in die Schrödi Schiene
> 
> ...


/signsignsignsign

Naja, IMHO ist CDU/FDP im Moment immer noch das kleinste Übel, auch wenn mir da im Moment das Personal gewaltig auf die Nerven geht (Rösler, Layen etc.) aber bei SPD und co. stimmen für mich die Inhalte einfach nicht. Wenn ich die Grünen davon Labern höre, wie toll doch Einheitsschulen wären, und die dann auch noch das Schulwesen teilweise auf die Kommunen übertragen wollen, na danke.
Überhaupt halte ich diese ganze Einheitsschulpoltik für Schwachsinn, es gibt immer bessere und schlechtere, genauso wie die Begabungen unterschiedlich sind. Ich bin z.B. aufm Gymnasium und hab auch einen NC mit 1,x, dafür hab ich handwerklich 2 linke Hände und bekomm nix zusammen. Dafür gibt es andere die zwar gestig nicht die Überflieger sind, aber dafür klasse Handwerksmeister sind, und wir brauchen auch so Leute, nicht nur geistige Eliten.

Und zu guter letzt sollte man nicht vergessen, dass man auf einer Einheitsschule sicher nicht den Standart heutiger Gymnasien halten wird. Wie wollen die dann den Technologievorsprung sichern und die "Hochtechnologiestandort Deutschland" weiter ausbauen, wenn ihnen die Entwickelnden Eliten etc. wegfallen.

Was mich aber am meisten aufregt: Die Politiker haben ihre Kinder doch alle nicht in Gesamtschulen, wenn die auf eine öffentliche Schule gehen ist ja schon ein Wunder. Meist gehen die Kinder ja auf Privatschulen mit schön kleinen Klassen, exquisieter Ausstatung und fähigen Lehrern.

so BTT:
Ein Glück das diese Frau nicht das Amt bekommt. Den Köhler fand ich gar nicht so schlecht, viel hatte der nich zu melden, dafür konnte er gut mit Menschen und hat Deutschland gut repräsentiert. Und ich glaub nicht das der wegen des einen Interviews gegangen ist, da gabs sicher intern noch einigen Streit.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juni 2010)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Weil scheinbar feststeht wer es wird:


Naja, zu dem Zeitpunkt stand das da noch net. ^^

Aber Wulf ..... ich weiß ja net .... wenigstens kein 100%iges Schoßtier von Merkel, auch wenn sie ihn so wohl effktiv innerparteilich vom Hals hat, insofern doch noch alles Gutti geworden für Mutti Merkel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2010)

strider11f schrieb:


> EZB Chef?


 
Er geht nach Bern oder Zürich in den Aufsichtsrat einer Bank. 
Einer muss ja die Spendengelder verwalten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juni 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> und wenn ich höre das die z.B. Patente und das Urheberrecht schwächen wollen, kommts mir auch hoch.


Warum?

Und warum findest du es geil, das ein Fotograf, den du beauftragt hast, ein Bild von dir zu machen, alle Rechte an eben diesem Bild hält?!

Findest du es geil, das Lehrkräfte zu Lehrzwecken nicht 'mal eben' was aus einem Buch fotokopieren dürfen??


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Juni 2010)

Wie es scheint ist die Opposition aufgewacht:



> *SPD und Grüne wollen Gauck nominieren*
> 
> Laut einem Zeitungsbericht wollen SPD und Grüne den früheren Bundesbeauftragten für Stasi-Unterlagen, Joachim Gauck, als Nachfolger von Horst Köhler im Amt des Bundespräsidenten vorschlagen. SPD-Chef Sigmar Gabriel und Grünen-Fraktionschef Jürgen Trittin hätten sich auf den DDR-Bürgerrechtler Gauck verständigt.
> Quelle: Bundespräsident: SPD und Grüne wollen Gauck nominieren - Weitere Meldungen - FOCUS Online


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

Ich kenn den Mann nicht, aber hört sich SEHR viel besser an, alles alle anderen Vorschläge die ich bisher gesehen hab, denn bei jedem Anderen hab ich mir gleich gedacht: Ähmmm... NOT!

Hier muss ich sagen: Hmm lass mal hören, hab ich keine MEinung bisher dazu.

Kann also nur besser sein als alle anderen zusammen bisher!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Juni 2010)

Gauck wär mir zehn mal lieber als Wulff. Schon allein deshalb weil sich Wulff, wenn es denn tatsächlich der Fall war, selber nominiert hat:
Bundespräsidentenwahl: Wulff und Gauck drängen ins Schloss Bellevue - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - WELT ONLINE


----------



## totovo (3. Juni 2010)

sollte der Bundespräsident nicht neutral sein und die Regierung überwachen?

Das ist ziemlich dämlich, wenn da jetzt eine "Tigerente" sitzt!


----------



## Xel'Naga (3. Juni 2010)

Es sollte generell mehr Frauen in Führungspositionen geben !
Zensursula for President!


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juni 2010)

Ist so ne Aussage nicht sexistisch? 

Wenn man das bzgl Männer sagen würde, würden auf jedenfall gleich drölf Mio Emanzen auf dem Teppich stehen und einen niedermachen, bzw gleich vor Gerich ziehen wegen Gleichstellungsgesetz etc etc.

Wie wärs mal einfach mit:Mehr Qualifizierte Leute ins Führungspoitionen, unabhängig von Geschlecht und sozialer Herkunft?

EDIT:

Zensursula ist raus! Soweit die gute Nachricht.

Nun die "schlechte" Wulf ist der Kandidat von CDU/CSU und FDP


----------



## Veriquitas (4. Juni 2010)

Weiß nicht das ist eh alles wayne ich finde man sollte hier auch garnicht mehr wählen gehen auch wenn das nur indirekt hier zugehört. Mehr Aufstände usw. wäre die Antwort Terror machen.


----------



## frEnzy (4. Juni 2010)

Wulf kann für Merkel immerhin unbequem sein, denn ein echter Freund Merkels war er nie. Von daher ist er auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl! Eine Meisterleistung ist die Nominierung natürlich nicht. Aber hat irgendjemand sowas von Merkel erwartet?


----------



## poiu (4. Juni 2010)

die Seite hat die Lösung ^^

Klick

Homepage


----------



## frEnzy (4. Juni 2010)

Je mehr ich über Gauk erfahre, um so sypatischer wird er mir  Den sollten sie wählen!


----------



## HappyMutant (4. Juni 2010)

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Wulff ein paar Feinde in der CDU/CSU/FDP hat, sonst wird das nichts, egal wie viel besser er vielleicht wäre. 

Immerhin hat Wulff als Kompromisskandidat ein paar Voraussetzungen um nicht gewählt zu werden. Oder sie lassen ihn bis zum dritten Wahlgang zappeln.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juni 2010)

Also Gauck hört sich für mich auch vernnftig ab. VIEL Vernünftiger als jeder andere Kandidat der bisher genanngt wurde. Der Mann hat schon was geleistet und kann auch als moralische Instanz herhalten und ist nicht nur ne Witzfigur mit Puppenfäden im Amt.

EDIT: Die Titelseite von Titanic ist ja mal bitter böse


----------



## karnak (6. Juni 2010)

ich habe das thema auch schon verfolgt , aber bevor ich mich gehen lasse (ich denke jeder weiss was ich meine) , sag ich nur: wie oft muss ich diese blö.. sche... ku. noch sehen , 

da kann man ja irre werden


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Wir werden leben...
*Ursula kommt*
Wir werden steeeerbeeen...



Ob nun die oder der Köhler ist eigentlich egal, für mich sind alle Politiker (bis auf Ausnahmen  ) Schweine die nur viel Grunzen aber keine Finger haben mit denen sie was bewegen können.


----------



## karnak (6. Juni 2010)

> Ob nun die oder der Köhler ist eigentlich egal, für mich sind alle Politiker (bis auf Ausnahmen ) Schweine die nur viel Grunzen aber keine Finger haben mit denen sie was bewegen können.


 
genau , die sollten ihre finger lieber in ihren AA schieben , da bewegt sich bestimmt was


----------



## fuddles (6. Juni 2010)

Bundespräsi is genauso wichtig wie ein Doktor ehrenhalber  
Prima wenns die Ursel wird, habt die nix mehr zu sagen die olle Schrappnelle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Hat sich doch schon erledigt, Wulff machts, Leyen ist abgesägt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Juni 2010)

@quantenslipstream

Noch ist ja nichts entschieden. Momentan bekommt Gauck sogar viel Zustimmung von seiten der FDP. Allerdings sollte man es realistisch sehen. Unsere momentane Regierung kann keinen Bürgerrechtler mit so viel Entscheidungsgewalt gebrauchen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juni 2010)

Na, als Palamentarier bist du nur deinem Gewissen verpflichtet! 

Die Sache ist nicht gegessen, grad von der FPD könnte eine nicht zu unterschätzende Anzahl an Leuten für Gauck stimmen, der meine Meinung nach auch sehr viel besser geeignet ist als Wulf. Wulf kommt direkt aus der Poiltik und hat meiner Meinung nach nicht die notwendige Distanz, um Entscheidungen und Gesetze zu prüfen, bevor er sie unterschreibt. 

Man sollte nicht vergessen, das der Bunderpräsident jeder Gesetz erstmal stoppen kann, und warum ich Köhler so schätze ist, das er eben nicht immer alles nur abgezeichnet hat, sondern auch mal seinen Mund aufgemacht hat, oder erstmal nicht unterschrieben hat.


----------



## frEnzy (7. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Na, als Palamentarier bist du nur deinem Gewissen verpflichtet!


 
Richtig. Und wer aufmuckt, verliert seinen Listenplatz, bekommt keine Posten mehr und erhält nur die Scheißaufgaben. Und vor allem: Seit wann haben Politiker ein Gewissen?


----------



## Blutstoff (7. Juni 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Richtig. Und wer aufmuckt, verliert seinen Listenplatz, bekommt keine Posten mehr und erhält nur die Scheißaufgaben.


 
Nach einer Presidentschaft hat man doch eh ausgesorgt. Um seine politische Karriere braucht man sich dann auch keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Die Fraktion wählt geschlossen und wenn die Koalition Wulff vorschlägt, wird er auf gewählt, da können noch so viele Leute Gauck gut finden, sie wählen fraktionsgebunden.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juni 2010)

DAS muss sich erst noch zeigen. Wenn Gauk aber Bundespräsident wird, dann wars das sehr wahrscheinlich mit der Koalition. Ausschliesen kann man es aber nicht, und das ist auch gut so. 

Nen gewisser Fraktions"zwang"/druck ist da, aber jeder Parlamentarier kann so entscheiden wie er es für richtig hält, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nen gewisser Fraktions"zwang"/druck ist da, aber jeder Parlamentarier kann so entscheiden wie er es für richtig hält, und das ist auch gut so.


 
Natürlich kann er das, ist ja auch OK, aber wenn ers nicht macht, dann hat mas sowas wie in Hessen, wo man danach kein Bein mehr aufgestellt bekommt.
Sowas will ein Politiker nicht riskieren und daher stimmt er, was die Führung will.


----------



## frEnzy (8. Juni 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Nach einer Presidentschaft hat man doch eh ausgesorgt. Um seine politische Karriere braucht man sich dann auch keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.


 Ja, der Ex-Präsi Köhler hat ausgesorgt. Spätestens jetzt! Was kriegt der? 18.000,-/Monat für immer + Dienstwagen und Sekretärin? Ist schon ne geile Nummer  Wäre ich schon alt genug, würde ich mich auch bewerben und ich sage euch: Ich wäre der beste Kandidat! Klar, ein paar Dinge müsste ich noch lernen aber ich würde der Regierung garantiert nicht nachm Mund reden


----------



## ziko (10. Juni 2010)

Ist doch schon vom Tisch, diese Variante. Wäre ja auch zum Totlachen


----------

